# Simply amazing and inspiring!



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

What is with the french videos I have been seeing lately... They are so amazing. What is that method called? Where can I get videos?! I wanna learn! Haha


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

If you find the answers to all your questions PLEASE share them with me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I follow a mix of training methods from Clinton Anderson, Stacey Westfall, John Lyons and a few others. This chick blows 'em all out of the water. I want to know what she knows!


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

oh my I know. IF this is how the french train they blow everyone and their brother out of the water hahaha If anyone knows what exactly this is called and knows where u can get books training videos etc that would be great!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've seen her before, fantastic


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

JerBear, I'm hoping someone on here will know! I would love to find out. Lol I would need a translator for the books and dvds Lol I should've taken French instead of learning Dutch!


----------



## Goodbye13lueSky (Sep 22, 2009)

haute ecole? I don't know much about it but the horses in this video are doing the same things as hers.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I think my jaw literally hit the floor! OMG that was AMAZING! I want to train my horses like that now. She rode him with NOTHING on but that little bareback pad and had full control over him. WOW! Gorgeous horse too. The trainer doesn't even look that old.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty horse!

Whoever decided on using the music from the Gladiator is a genius, love that movie


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I agree Eliz! It really added a lot of emotion to the video!


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm going to say it right now...I listen to that song everyday since I've heard it from the movie Gladiator. I played it for Quinn and he acted like he really liked it. Anywho, how did she have full control over that stallion with only a bareback saddle pad? The horse has full understanding of her and it's beautiful to watch such a connection between horse and rider.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Tabbi Kat said:


> I follow a mix of training methods from Clinton Anderson, Stacey Westfall, John Lyons and a few others. This chick blows 'em all out of the water.
> I was thinking the same thing. Pure precision.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

A) I want the horse

B) I want to see this in person! She's amazing!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is a wonderful video of her live performances!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

lol my fingers got ahead of me that should of said one of her live performances.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Tabbi Kat said:


> I agree Eliz! It really added a lot of emotion to the video!


Hans Zimmer is the best composer alive!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Beautiful landscape, beautiful horse, and amazing training ability. Why is she not world renouned!!!???!!! And why can't I apprentice under her?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't know much about the woman in the first video....but before you become a Nevzorov fan, PLEASE read some of the ridiculous stuff he spouts. He is a nutcase. Nice horses, though.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes he is! He wants to outlaw equine sports and in order to do his program you must quit riding your horse for at least a year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok seriously what is this..... someone has to know. Someone has to know where u can get training videos or something! haha


----------



## Goodbye13lueSky (Sep 22, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> I don't know much about the woman in the first video....but before you become a Nevzorov fan, PLEASE read some of the ridiculous stuff he spouts. He is a nutcase. Nice horses, though.


Oh yes I know this. I did read about him after that. I seriously would like to know what tricks he's got up his sleeve to do that though...He has a right not to want to ride horses and explain the harmful effects but I wish he could explain the bad in people NOT abusing their animals! He does take his dislikes to a whole new level of unnecessary. But sure I wouldn't like a bit in my mouth either even if it didn't hurt.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Goodbye13lueSky said:


> Oh yes I know this. I did read about him after that. I seriously would like to know what tricks he's got up his sleeve to do that though...He has a right not to want to ride horses and explain the harmful effects but I wish he could explain the bad in people NOT abusing their animals! He does take his dislikes to a whole new level of unnecessary. But sure I wouldn't like a bit in my mouth either even if it didn't hurt.



You couldn't have said that any better! He definitely takes it to a whole new level of ridiculousness! I don't use metal in any of my horses' mouths but I'm not not going to ride them for a year to learn what he does. Clemence rides with and without a bit and has taught her horse the exact same techniques so there definitely has to be another way to train your horse like that. I am on a mission to find someone who knows about this in the US. I really want to know how she is doing her training.


----------



## danmur (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome, great to see something a little different, i love it

Danny.


----------



## Goodbye13lueSky (Sep 22, 2009)

I would really like to know too! If i could study his methods without giving up riding, I would love to do that. If there is another person to learn this from, when you guys figure it out, fill me in!


----------



## vai (Feb 12, 2011)

Clemence Faivre gives stages (lessons ) in Belgium ! Not in France! But she speaks french. She worked with Mario Lurashi and spanish famous riders. 

I don't like Nevrozov...


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I wish I would have know that years ago and then I could've taken a train from Holland to Belgium to take lessons. I wish there were trainers in the US who did this style of training. There probably is but it's just going to be a pain in the butt to locate one on the west coast.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

We have a GP dressage trainer who can do many of these techniques....such as horse next to rider-no bridle or saddle- and they are doing piaffe side by side. They then do tempi changes with the trainer only giving hand signals. They will canter/halt/spin/trot/piaffe side by side with the horse imitating her every move.

She does demos and attributes it all to natural horsemanship. She then takes the clinic people through training on the "games".

While I am not a NH fan, it is hard to argue with the depth of communication she has with her two GP horses when she can do upper level riding with no saddle and bridle. Lovely to watch naked horse with a rider doing one tempis.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

It says on her website that she is a student of Haute Ecole. At the end of her video is a link to her website http://clemencefaivre.com/ with more videos and information. It also says her contact is in Belgium not France. 

EDIT: Sorry, just noticed this was already answered


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

so cool, I want to be able to do that


----------

